# Slingshot bands



## Crafty chris (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi I’m new and have ordered a few sets of bands .. but now I’m thinking of ordering rolls and cutting them myself .. where is a good place to order from?? Thanks kindly


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Crafty chris said:


> Hi I’m new and have ordered a few sets of bands .. but now I’m thinking of ordering rolls and cutting them myself .. where is a good place to order from?? Thanks kindly


Welcome! Start with simple shot if you want your stuff to arrive quickly. Anything overseas is great but you'll be waiting a few weeks for your order.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🤠 🌜 🌵 Welcome 🌵 🌜 🤠

You can buy lots off of Amazon also -








Amazon.com: Slingshot Bands Flat 0.5mm Professional Adults Hunting Replacement Bands Material 2M Length Rolls Heavy Duty Homemade Wide Simple Shot Bands Shooting Quick Rebound : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Slingshot Bands Flat 0.5mm Professional Adults Hunting Replacement Bands Material 2M Length Rolls Heavy Duty Homemade Wide Simple Shot Bands Shooting Quick Rebound: Slingshots - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Then Slingshooting.com has great prices, but you have to wait a bit for it -


https://slingshooting.com/als-champions-slingshot-bands/


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I get everything from Amazon, usually next day delivery.
Different people prefer different bands but I always use Theraband Gold which has the advantage that since it's not a product specifically for slingshots you can buy it from multiple outlets.
You'll need a proper cutter too, the sort that has a flexible mat and a rotary cutter that runs along a ruler.
Leather offcuts are the cheapest way to make pouches, available in boxes of various weights, thicknesses and colours.
For tying the bands you can either use the crystal tape (which you'll probably not be able to get from Amazon), or just cut very narrow strips of your band material and use that.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Theraband Gold is my go-to, it is available from a variety of stores.

A good quality cutting mat, rotary cutter (Lee Valley for me) and a ruler or quilters ruler (for tapers).

A craft store or Amazon will sell most of the hardware needed.

Any of the online slingshot vendors will probably have everything you need as well. PocketPredator and Simpleshot are in USA, Snipersling is a good overseas vendor.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Biker_Bob said:


> I get everything from Amazon, usually next day delivery.
> Different people prefer different bands but I always use Theraband Gold which has the advantage that since it's not a product specifically for slingshots you can buy it from multiple outlets.
> You'll need a proper cutter too, the sort that has a flexible mat and a rotary cutter that runs along a ruler.
> Leather offcuts are the cheapest way to make pouches, available in boxes of various weights, thicknesses and colours.
> For tying the bands you can either use the crystal tape (which you'll probably not be able to get from Amazon), or just cut very narrow strips of your band material and use that.


I like shooting .45 to .5 thickness, I was lookingat the Theraband on Amazon this morning, which ones do you guys buy? I've never tried it yet myself 😀




__





Amazon.com : Theraband






www.amazon.com


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Reed Lukens said:


> I like shooting .45 to .5 thickness, I was lookingat the Theraband on Amazon this morning, which ones do you guys buy? I've never tried it yet myself 😀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see gold available right now. It's the only one I shoot.

According to @Tex-Shooter - Gold - .6350mm - .025 inch



Tex-Shooter said:


> Thera-Band Thickness
> 
> Tan - .10146mm - .004 inch
> Yellow - .1524mm - .0068 inch
> ...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

brucered said:


> I don't see gold available right now. It's the only one I shoot.
> 
> According to @Tex-Shooter - Gold - .6350mm - .025 inch


This? - https://www.amazon.com/TheraBand-Re...ISX20W/dp/B00WISX20W/ref=dp_ob_title_def?th=1


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Reed Lukens said:


> This? - https://www.amazon.com/TheraBand-Re...ISX20W/dp/B00WISX20W/ref=dp_ob_title_def?th=1


I don't know what the "max" is. Maybe it's new branding.

It looks like all the Gold is now GoldMax. The color is not the same as most of the Theraband gold you see on shooters. It is definitely more "gold" colored.

Most look like this:
TheraBand Resistance Bands, 6 Yard Roll Professional Latex Elastic Band For Upper Body, Lower Body, & Core Exercise, Physical Therapy, Pilates, At-Home Workouts, & Rehab, Gold, Max, Elite https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00066D62C/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_5H17JK4YSTE3D7M6QV78?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

brucered said:


> I don't know what the "max" is. Maybe it's new branding.
> 
> It looks like all the Gold is now GoldMax. The color is not the same as most of the Theraband gold you see on shooters. It is definitely more "gold" colored.
> 
> ...


That’s the same 😀
14.2lb


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I recently got some TBG from Sling-tech, not sure who else sells it. I was worried about getting the real stuff and not the new stuff that is supposed to be inferior for slingshots so decided to get it from a slingshot shop. I don't use TBG much and got this for some testing- I will likely send the rest of it to somebody who loves TBG after I am done playing with it.









TheraBand


TheraBand Gold - TheraBand Silver - TheraBand Black - Some of the most popular slingshot band material around the world




sling-tech.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I recently got some TBG from Sling-tech, not sure who else sells it. I was worried about getting the real stuff and not the new stuff that is supposed to be inferior for slingshots so decided to get it from a slingshot shop. I don't use TBG much and got this for some testing- I will likely send the rest of it to somebody who loves TBG after I am done playing with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is sling-tech in the US?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The problem you need to look out for with tbg is a lot of it is now latex free, great for working out, not good for slingshots. Just my $0.02


----------



## Crafty chris (Nov 26, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Welcome! Start with simple shot if you want your stuff to arrive quickly. Anything overseas is great but you'll be waiting a few weeks for your order.


Thanks so much !


----------



## Crafty chris (Nov 26, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks kindly


----------



## Crafty chris (Nov 26, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> 🤠 🌜 🌵 Welcome 🌵 🌜 🤠
> 
> You can buy lots off of Amazon also -
> 
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## Crafty chris (Nov 26, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you


----------



## Crafty chris (Nov 26, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> The problem you need to look out for with tbg is a lot of it is now latex free, great for working out, not good for slingshots. Just my $0.02


Good info thank you


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Is sling-tech in the US?


Yes, I believe they are a US company. Not one of the major ones but I have used them a few times and they have always been good.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum from USA / Georgia Chris……where are you coming to us from, stateside or other ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## jnjw (10 mo ago)

i use simpleshot premium black .6 latex and i cut my bands 1/2 wide and 400% stretch and shoot 3/8 clay for practice to get accurate


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i like the simple shot.6 also works a lot like TBG with just a bit more goomph,and not much more pull


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Yes, I believe they are a US company. Not one of the major ones but I have used them a few times and they have always been good.


Yes SlingTech is in the US (Florida I believe). I've ordered several times and always had perfect transactions with fast shipping.


----------

